# Donkey Breeders - where are you?



## mmmorgans (Sep 6, 2007)

Hi everyone,

I posted an ad on Lil Beginnings looking for mini donkey breeders. I have only had one response to my ad. Specifically I am looking for tiny spotted (or unusual coloured) mini donkeys. There must be breeders out there somewhere but I am having trouble locating them. We are heading to the AMHA World show in Fort Worth the end of September and I was hoping to find some breeders between North Dakota and Texas that we could stop at and take a look at their little ones.

Any ideas would be helpful!!!!!


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Sep 6, 2007)

A good site is gotdonkeys.com (I really have to stay away from looking at that site...lol..) It has breeder listings, and ads posted ..alot of really good donkeys on there. You can also try posting a ad for a particular type or color in your surrounding area. Hope this helps you. Corinne


----------



## mmmorgans (Sep 7, 2007)

MeadowRidge Farm said:


> A good site is gotdonkeys.com (I really have to stay away from looking at that site...lol..) It has breeder listings, and ads posted ..alot of really good donkeys on there. You can also try posting a ad for a particular type or color in your surrounding area. Hope this helps you. Corinne


Thanks - I had not come across that website - it is very helpful.


----------

